# Update on my 75G Planted Discus Tank



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just an update on my 75G planted discus tank. It's been going well for the past 5 months...I posted my first tank pics here last November if I remember correctly and just wanted to update you guys.... Had some trouble with algae the past months, but I reduced the lighting and now have only 4 lamps over my tank. I also used Tom Barr's Estimative Index to great effect. Algae has virtually disappeared from my tank...

Excuse the poor quality of the pictures, these were taken with my MiniDV which isn't really suited for high quality pics...

Positive/Negative comments are welcome...  Thanks!

Front Shot


Right side close up


Diagonal view


Discus eating


Close up of red melon discus looking for more bloodworms


Full tank shot


Some more shots


Left side


Continued...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Part 2*

More fishies


Angels closeup


Albino cories on vacation... 


Feeding time!


Last...


Thanks for viewing...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Coming along nicely. I wil say, however, that you have a lot of big fish in there!


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Big fish...*

Well, I used to have a lot of small fish like 60+ neon tetras but my discus decimated the population, hunting the neons during the early morning hours... Lost every single one and decided not to add anymore dither fish...  I was thinking of rummies but was worried that they might become discus dinner...

What would you recommend as good dither fish that would be hard for the discus to chase down?


----------



## Tiptoptank (Mar 28, 2005)

Cardinal tetras. Neons don't do well in high heat.


----------



## The_Holy_Bull (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow good job that is a gorgeous setup you have there. I love to se angels and discus together.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice.

I have cardinal tetras with Discus and never had a problem. I'm a bit surprised that Discus would hunt and eat neons.

Angels, definitely! They can be very aggressive. So I would tend to blame the angels more than the Discus.


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

*Discus eating neons...*

Thanks for the nice comments. Actually, the angels ignore the neons. I've actually seen my discus hunting the neons during the early morning hours. They probably went through 5 neons a day... =)


----------

